# What other pets do you have?



## BettaxFishxCrazy

I thought it would be fun to see everyones pets other than fish because we have so many pictures of them on here.  Someone probably already did a post like this, but I just thought I'd make one anyways.  If you don't have pictures of your other animals, you can describe them if you want. I have 3 dogs, Mylo (Pembroke Welsh Corgi), Otis (Yorkshire Terrier), and Oscar (Morkie- Maltese X Yorkie). I also have a dwarf bunny named April. They are all very spoiled and VERY loved! :-D


----------



## Jupiter

I made a topic like this a while back, but I'll never refuse a chance to show off my cat! 

Smokey my and my sister's first pet. He's 10 years old now and a major grouch. I could go on about his sour personality for ages, we love him to bits though. I take care of him the most since my sister has her own dog, but i had to leave him behind in Windsor with my family since my aunt is allergic. 

Here's Smokey watching TV with my dad, lol:



























My sister's dog is a year old golden retriever named May. She's a very sweet and friendly dog, though my sister's told me she's going through a rebellious phase now.

Here's a shot of her I took when she was younger:


----------



## Elaina

Well I have my kitty Gabby, she's 3-4 years old, someone dumped her, and her litter of 3 kittens outside my work 2 years ago and I just fell in love with her. Then I have Harvey a retired racing Greyhound, and Bruno a Welsh Terrier. I also have another kitty Suzie, but she lives at my dad's place.
Jupiter: Smokey is adorable, I have a soft spot for the tabbies as you can tell lol


----------



## vaygirl

Wow, such pretty pets. I love them!

Here's Molly, clown Basset extrodinaire:









Kira, pudgy princess:









Lexi, the teleporter:










Aggie and Bugs, gone but never forgotten:

Aggie (Never afraid of anything. Once ran a stray cat off our deck from inside the house)









Bugs Bunny (cause of her BIG white feet)


----------



## doggyhog

FUN thread!! I have SO many cats... won't post all of them here. Just go to my Flickr page. LOL

Here is my poodle pup, Joey!!! He is 10 months on the 9th!


----------



## Jupiter

Thanks Elaina! I love your Greyhound. Sight hounds are some of the best looking dogs, imo. 

Molly's photo made me laugh! That expression! :lol:

And Doggyhog, I can't believe you groom that poodle yourself! It looks like hard work, but he looks really good.


----------



## doggyhog

Thanks, Jupiter!!! Yes, a LOT of work goes into that coat!!!!!!


----------



## doggyhog

Vaygirl, that photo is PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!! It made me LOL


----------



## puppyrjjkm

Alrighty here's our zoo! In addition to my bettas we have 2 community fish tanks, 2 parakeets, guinea pig, 2 cats, 3 dogs, and 3 horses! Here they are  The paint is my horsie and my baby boy! Haha

Rat terrier sisters, Patch and Ally








Italian Greyhound Bindi, and cat Petrie








Piper, ragdoll








Patch with Thanksgiving Turkey haha








Guinea Pig








Funny Picture of Petrie








Joe








Vegas








Pecos!! My horsie!!

















WOW that's a lot of pictures! Haha enjoy


----------



## k stiles

I believe someone did a thread like this, or am I having Deja-vu? here I'll try to find the link


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

Wow, all of the pictures are amazing and some of them are hilarious!lol I'm so glad I made this thread!


----------



## Elaina

Jupiter said:


> Thanks Elaina! I love your Greyhound. Sight hounds are some of the best looking dogs, imo.


Thanks! I loooove sighthounds too, when I get my own place I'm definitely going to be my own Grey. I love Saluki's too, but they're fairly rare, which means big bucks from a breeder :-?


----------



## k stiles

blast it I couldn't find it!!!! that was a waste of the time lapse of my first post to now ):<


----------



## Jupiter

Salukis are great, but my absolute favourite dog would have to be a Borzoi. They are just so elegant and beautiful.


----------



## CodeRed

I loove Greyhounds  I saw one at Petsmart a couple of weeks ago, and since then I've fallen in love. I'll either get one of them or a Australian Shepherd when I'm older 
I would post pics, but I have very few :3 All of my pics are of my fish xD


----------



## Elaina

Those are gorgeous too. I like Pharoah and Ibizan hounds too. A dog trainer that I'm friends with has a GORGEOUS Pharoah hound named Electra. She competes with her in agility and lure coursing.
CodeRed: I like Aussies too, but they are just too high energy for me. Greyhounds are just my speed (no pun intended lol)


----------



## Jupiter

I love those too! But Borzoi are my absolute favourite. I've always wanted one, but I don't think I'd be able to care for it well.

When i get my own place, I'd love to get a bunch of cats. I REALLY want a Bengal, though.


----------



## doggyhog

OH!!!! BORZOIS!!!!! Too bad I have allergies... ): I'd get one in a heartbeat...


----------



## sunkissedinCA

ooooh i like this thread haha :-D the quality of most the pictures sucks because they were taken with my cell phone. 

here is my cat(or my child, as i call her lol)Molly:


















here is Jake, with his favorite sock he always plays with:









here is Pepper Ann:









and here is our newest addition, Buster...this is how he sleeps lol:


----------



## dramaqueen

Cute pics!! I love the pic of Molly!


----------



## Jupiter

Oh Doggyhog...I would move in with you in a heartbeat if you did! Lol. 

That shot of Jake is so cute. And Pepper Ann! :lol: I used to love that cartoon.


----------



## goldyboy

My brother's at the time gf's teenage daughter took her as a kitten from a free box in a florist. Then she wimped out last minute bringing the 7 week old kitty home and shoved it under her deck in the backyard...the poor kitten stayed there stuck in the cold for 24 hours before my brother was outside and heard the mewing. Anywho, he didn't want it in the same house as said teenager (and thankfully so) so he gave it to me and my daughter.

She's been a bossy little princess ever since. This is Ramsey:


----------



## PrettyBetta1

Such wonderful pets everyone has! :-D I just have one dog. he's a certified service dog, and he is a Jack Russell Terrier/ German shorthair pointer mix.


----------



## dramaqueen

Very cute dog!!


----------



## dramaqueen

View attachment 6314

Mackenzie, the dog I walk every day.


----------



## doggyhog

PrettyBetta1 said:


> Such wonderful pets everyone has! :-D I just have one dog. he's a certified service dog, and he is a Jack Russell Terrier/ German shorthair pointer mix.


Ohhh he's SO cute!!!!

Joey, my poodle is actually a Service dog in Training.  I take the puppies and raise them for their first year.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

I love the spongebob birthday hat!lol


----------



## HopeInHeart

Oooh what fun! Here's some of all the rest of my pets. 

This is my Appaloosa horse Sweetheart Lucy (aka Sweetie):
View attachment 6318


This is my Miniature Horse Winnie the Pooh (aka Winnie)(the horse in that background is one of the horses I board at my house):
View attachment 6319


Barn cat Shiloh:
View attachment 6320


Barn cat Tarragon:
View attachment 6321


My dog Abby (yes, she's an old girl.)
View attachment 6322


Inside cat Summer:
View attachment 6323


Inside cat Iceman:
View attachment 6324


----------



## dramaqueen

Your animals are all so pretty!!


----------



## HopeInHeart

Thank you!


----------



## ChristinaRoss

oh hopeinmyheart, i wanna steal iceman! gorgeous!

i dont have any other pets anymore.........but ive had a horse (that thought he was a dog) named valentino, a blue and gold macaw, scarlet macaw, cockatiels, parakeets, finches, canaries, lovebirds, numerous cats and dogs, 2 silver tipped blue foxes, guinea pigs, hamsters, gerbils, turtles and even a scorpion named chevy 

i miss having birds...........maybe when my baby gets older ill have a full blown menagerie again. LOL


----------



## DragonFish

Awww, what adorable pets everyone has!!! D <3 Haha, sad to say besides my fish I only have two dogs.....there was my horse, but currently she is pending sale in Oregon. Eh, I'll put up a picture of her too xD

This is my baby girl, my birthday present, Aurora(Roary). Just took the picture yesterday:









And heres my horse Topaz and I a couple years ago at a small show  :









I need to get off my lazy bum and get a good, recent picture of Jade xD I'll do that later sometime....


----------



## ChristinaRoss

VERY cool dragonfish!


----------



## New2Betas

This is fun! Nice to see that all of you have other pets too. My hubby and I dont have children so our girls are our kids. We adopted Angelica and Penelope when they were 5 months old from a no kill shelter, and they just turned 4 on December 4th.

Angies new favorite toy 









The Girls sleeping









Penelope Staying Warm









Sisterly Love









Penelope Ready for Bed


----------



## HopeInHeart

Everyone's pets are so beautiful! DragonFish, Topaz is lovely!


----------



## Jupiter

OMG, Tarragon is the cutest thing I've ever seen! I want to bury my face in him!


----------



## doggyhog

New2Betas said:


> This is fun! Nice to see that all of you have other pets too. My hubby and I dont have children so our girls are our kids. We adopted Angelica and Penelope when they were 5 months old from a no kill shelter, and they just turned 4 on December 4th.
> 
> Angies new favorite toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Girls sleeping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope Staying Warm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sisterly Love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope Ready for Bed



AAH!!! They are SO WHITE!!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Elaina

New2Betas said:


> Angies new favorite toy


Bahaha, that's hilarious. My cat Gabby plays with pretty much everything besides the toys I buy for her. She loves to play with sheets of paper on the floor.:roll::lol:


----------



## sunkissedinCA

AWWWW, everyone has such cute pets!


----------



## HopeInHeart

Jupiter said:


> OMG, Tarragon is the cutest thing I've ever seen! I want to bury my face in him!


haha thanks. She would love that, she likes to cuddle.


----------



## HopeInHeart

> oh hopeinmyheart, i wanna steal iceman! gorgeous!


Uh-oh, I'll remember to keep him locked up tonight!


----------



## Mecal

Guess we're not the only one's with a Torti 

here's our cat, she's 13 now.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

Awwww I love Torti!! I want a calico cat so bad, but my parents don't want a cat.


----------



## dramaqueen

She's beautiful!!


----------



## ChristinaRoss

shes gorgeous, yall are making me want cats again lol


----------



## Jupiter

She's SOOO cute!


----------



## New2Betas

Elaina said:


> Bahaha, that's hilarious. My cat Gabby plays with pretty much everything besides the toys I buy for her. She loves to play with sheets of paper on the floor.:roll::lol:


The funny thing is Penelope love to play and chew on tape. I dont get it. If a package comes in the mail she will rip the tape off the box and start chewing on it. She made packing a real pain! lol


----------



## dramaqueen

My neighbor's cat. He may end up being mine someday as my neighbor is 89 years old and wants me to have him if something ever happens to her. This is Midnight.
View attachment 6346


----------



## Elaina

New2Betas said:


> The funny thing is Penelope love to play and chew on tape. I dont get it. If a package comes in the mail she will rip the tape off the box and start chewing on it. She made packing a real pain! lol


Yeah Gabby makes studying a pain in the butt. She either plays with my papers, and shoves them under the bed or dresser or does this...


----------



## ChristinaRoss

oh i just love black cats! pretty!


----------



## DragonFish

Haha, late, I know, but thanks for the comments you guys xDDD And Mecal, I want your cat!!  Shes soooo adorable!! <3

Ahh! Elaina! You have my bedspread! xDDDDD
See?(Pictures of Jade and Roary when they were little):

















And heres a picture of Jade now, FINALLY got one xD:


----------



## CodeRed

OMG!  I LOVE the first pic, DragonFish XD The dog is like... "Grr."


----------



## New2Betas

OMG Jade looks so PO'ed in the first pix, too funny!


----------



## DragonFish

lol, thanks! xD Yes, Jade was giving me the 'Why did you disturb me from my nap to take pictures?' look. Roary I could just start snapping shots of as she slept, but Jade is a much lighter sleeper and is woken easily ^^; So thats what happened when I tried to take pictures of her sleeping xD


----------



## doggyhog

OHH!!!!! Dragonfish.... they are SO cute and gorgeous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen

Cute pics!


----------



## vaygirl

Aw, cutie Torties! And Jade is just amazingly gorgeous. Is she an Australian Shepard? These are the cutest pets!

Molly thanks you guys for the love. I never want anything but Bassets the rest of my life. Even WITH the stubborn streak. lol!


----------



## DragonFish

lol! Thanks guys xDDD

Both Roary and Jade are sisters and litter mates, AussieXLab mixes


----------



## InsideTheBurg

Well we have two dogs, Maggie who is a rat terrior and Rosie who is a mix/hbrid/freak dog. lol I dont have any pics of Rosie on here, but here is Maggie and a pic of our Dalmation Chloe who passed just a couple months ago.


----------



## CodeRed

Aww, I'm sorry about Chloe D: I've always heard Dalmatians are very aggressive, was this true for you, too?
Nice to see you again, by the way!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

Awwww I'm sorry about Chloe  Everyones animals are sooo cute!


----------



## CodeRed

This is my baby, Shaddow  With two D's, because I wanted him to be unique ^-^ He's not the brightest kitty in the world, and an injury from when he was younger stunted his growth. He's about three years old now, and he hasn't grown in almost two years. The vet used to say he'd be a big kitty ): I was looking forward to it.

--












This is Fuzzy, my stepdad's cat. He's a loner who doesn't like anyone except my stepdad, so nobody really likes him in return. In this picture, he's actually sought out the room where NO ONE goes. He's so antisocial 
--










Freckles, another one of my babies  She's almost 10 years old now, and has had quite a few problems. A couple of weeks ago we were going to euthanize her, since she was having trouble keeping weight. You could see her entire skeleton ): She's SO much better now, though! I don't know what happened, but she's her spunky self again  She used to be my cat until my mom stole her from me :roll:

--










Duke! The family dog, who was SUPPOSED to be my stepbrother's, but I think we can figure out what happened 

--










Aha! My baby baby baby  He just ate yesterday, so I didn't want to bother him to get a new pic, so you'll have to settle for this  He's such a sweetie, though it may be a she  I'm still a little jump, since he's a bit more aggressive than my Loki. He's an albino corn snake. I think I'm going to try and get an anery corn snake within the next year or so  I love their coloring.

--










A bad picture, but I don't like Flash, so I didn't try especially hard to get one ;x I think the feeling is mutual.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

Shadow is sooo fluffy!!! I really wish I could get a cat...I'll just get one when I move out.  I used to be pretty freaked out whenever I saw my cousins snake, but I'm able to pet him now without being scared to death.lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice pics!!


----------



## CodeRed

All that fur is the bane of my mom's existence :lol:


----------



## dramaqueen

My Mom wouldn't be able to stand it either.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

Yeah, my Corgi sheds all the time and my mom goes crazy. She has to vacuum the house every day.lol


----------



## Jupiter

Me too Christina, black cats are one of my favourites! Will be geting one for sure when I move out. ♥

InsidetheBurg, sorry about Chloe. She was really pretty. :-(

CodeRed, I LOVE Shaddow. He is soo adorable!

My mom hates fur too. Smokey drives her up the wall! Not only does he shed, but he also pees everywhere. I don't mind, though. I've gotten used to it, but she always threatens to send him off to a shelter or a barn whenever he does it. 8)
And then my sister got May, who she's supposed to clean up after, but I'm the one who usually ends up vacuuming all the dog hair.


----------



## CodeRed

Shaddow pees everywhere, too xD We think it's because he's not exactly bright... I think he was inbred, and isn't exactly as smart as a normal cat. I feel bad for him, but he's got a home with us, and he'll be going with me to college, along with my snake and any fish still alive then  I leave no pets behind.


----------



## Jupiter

Poor Shaddow. I don't mind it, it's just one of his little quirks. It's only annoying when I lay my clothes out to wear the next day and he pees on them overnight.
I wish I could have brought him with me, I miss him a lot. Today I was talking to my mom on the phone and I could hear him yowling angrily in the background because my mom's bed was too high up for him to jump on, lol.

When i move out and get my own place, I'll be taking him.


----------



## CodeRed

xDD My mom HATES him because he pees everywhere :3 I love him though, except when it's 12:30 AM and he's yowling to be let in my room, as if it's HIS room xD He's just fascinated by the fish :3 Doesn't care much for Aris, though XD I don't blame him, I suppose. Aris sleeps all day 
But I love Shaddow, and I would never leave him behind


----------



## Jupiter

My mom get angry at him and always makes empty threats, but she loves him too. My cat and my dad completely ignore each other, lol.

Isn't sleeping with cats a huge pain? Smokey will come into my room at night, stomp on me until he's good and comfortable, and then I'm not allowed to move an inch. Otherwise he gets angry, leaves, then 5 minutes later he'll yowl at my door to be let back in. xD
He likes sleeping with my sister more, though. I think because she sleeps like a log, and I move around a lot in my sleep.

Smokey doesn't care for fish at all. When my dad kept a room of canaries, though, _that was a different story. He'd spend all day in the basement chittering at those birds..._


----------



## dramaqueen

My cat would be furious with me if I so much as moved an inch! She would hiss at me then jump off the bed in a huff! If I end up with Midnight, he's not going to be allowed in my room because of the fish.


----------



## CodeRed

Heheh. The only cat who ever slept with my was Freckles.  Then my mom stole her from me, and I got Shaddow xD
I could never sleep with her, because she'd take up the BIGGEST spot on the bed, and if you moved her she'd try to bite you XD I roll around in my sleep a lot too, so if she was there when I rolled... she's bitten my stepdad to the bone before (I love her for that), so I can't imagine what she would do if I rolled on TOP of her xDD

I love it when cats chitter, or chatter, or whatever it's called  It sounds so cool!

Drama: Shaddow isn't allowed unattended in my room anymore, because he harasses the fish so much ^-^


----------



## dramaqueen

I don't know what Midnight would do but I'm not taking any chances! He's pretty much an outdoor cat so he wouldn't be in the house much except in colder weather.


----------



## CodeRed

Aww. I love black cats. I read somewhere that they're the ones who stay at adoption centers the most, since people don't like black cats ): When I'm older I'm going to foster cats, so I'll hopefully be able to help a few of those cats


----------



## Elaina

Innappropriate urination with cats can often times be caused by a urinary tract infection, or crystals in the urine. It wouldn't hurt to get your cats checked out by a vet. Adding more litterboxes(and keeping them SUPER clean), and using unscented litter can also help with that issue. Make sure to clean the areas that they do pee in with an enzymatic cleaner so they're not tempted to pee there again.
(This is the number one issue that we see with cats at the clinic I work in, I have to explain this all the time, can you tell? lol)

CodeRed: It's true, black cats are often the last cats to be adopted(if they even get adopted out at all). The rescue I foster for actually pulls all black cats up for adoption 2 weeks before and 1 week after Halloween due to the potential for abuse from some idiot. I foster for a local rescue called H.E.L.P. and I love it, and highly recommend it. I've done 5 litters of kittens so far and have a new one coming within the next few weeks!


----------



## Jupiter

We've taken Smokey to several vets about it, they each say something else. Crystals in the urine, tract infection, behavioural problems, not being neutered correctly, being seperated from his mother too early, etc. He refuses to eat the medicine we gave him, so my mom says it's pointless to spend money on it.

Normally I clean up his accidents with vinegar and baking soda.

That's so sad, though! We never let Smokey out around Halloween either. I love black cats, I'd love to adopt one some day.


----------



## HopeInHeart

lol everyone's cats sound so funny. My cats don't usually sleep with me, and they know they are not supposed to be by the fish. Although, the little princess with issues Summer will sometimes go up there because she wants to rebel and get back at me for something, and Iceman has gone by the fishies once that I know of since I got them, although before when I had bettas I believe he caught at least one fish dinner.


----------



## ChristinaRoss

yikes, hopeinmyheart


----------



## HopeInHeart

Yeah I know, it was really sad. They are all safe and sound now!


----------



## Calmwaters

I just love everyones pets! I have 3 dogs and a cat here are there pictures:
Here are my dogs first is Kanicas he is a pound puppy I rescued he is I think Chihuahua and Pug mix he is very protective and kills stuffed animals even the ones that are suspose to be tough: 








Then is Manchas he is a goofy little toy poodle he is the clown of the group he will fetch until you get tired:








Then Chamuco is German Shephard/Doberman mix he is a 90 pound lap dog he will 1 year old in January. Alot of people think he is a lab but I knew both mom and dad so I am 100% sure he has no lab in him. Mom was full blooded Shephard and dad was a red Dobie.








Then last is my kitty Milo he loves to sleep with me and sit and watch the fish swim in there tanks he does not try to catch them just watches them. LOL


----------



## ChristinaRoss

all these cool adorable pets, your all making me miss having a menagerie


----------



## MichelleT

Anyone else on here have ferrets? I have 9 currently... but only 5 are ours... the other 4 are rescues we took in


----------



## diruak

Although I had to put them all down in the past 2 years due to complications with old age, these were my doggies. They were my babies that I had since I was 5 (I'm now 21).

From Left to Right: Ralph, Gretchen, Heidi.


















Ralphie says hi! ........ I love doxies!!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

Awww they were all so cute! I'm sorry that you had to put them down.  We had to put one of our dogs down on our vacation years ago, it was horrible.


----------



## dramaqueen

Your dogs are cute! I'm sorry you had to put them down. That is a very difficult decision to make.


----------



## diruak

It's ok they lived long happy lives. Gretchen was like 16, Ralph would have been 15 (put him down in August), and Heidi I think was 14. They just got old and things stopped working. They were spoiled though 

I'm going to get another brown boy doxie pup when I get my own place and he shall be named Rufio!


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, it sounds like they had a wonderful home with lots of love and attention.


----------



## goldyboy

I bought my daughter this little goober for Christmas. He had a lame leg when I got him but I've jacked his diet full of vitamins and calcium and he's bouncing back already. Even with one leg out of whack he's still the fastest lil fluffin, it's impressive really. Meet Diego.


----------



## dramaqueen

Awww, he's cute!!!


----------



## vaygirl

Lovin' the weiner dogs! So sweet!


----------



## diruak

this is my family's new puppy Nutmeg, she's a beagle mix rescue from Humane Society


----------



## SummerOj

Andy, my aunts pug-chiwawa (sp)-poodle mix:
http://i387.photobucket.com/albums/oo318/Natalie12/l_8941cd90d550e21fad6c15396578063c.jpg

My Rott named Kitty:
http://i387.photobucket.com/albums/oo318/Natalie12/l_57128d300bf80c5cef612cc549457804.jpg
http://i387.photobucket.com/albums/oo318/Natalie12/l_42aeec04e082da8569198f38fafbbf67.jpg

My other dog Nellie (dont mind me lol):
http://i387.photobucket.com/albums/oo318/Natalie12/l_00c68f28304d9728035bcd5fe2d109e2.jpg

My Oranda goldfish Adolf:









and finally...My cat Sassy! She's 9 years old and a mix of i dont know what. Cat person and fish person at the same time! Woot
http://i387.photobucket.com/albums/oo318/Natalie12/l_18c0b7256f039fe5dff4f57381004252.jpg
http://i387.photobucket.com/albums/oo318/Natalie12/l_a1328241040151880af5b7b418ca2b61.jpg
http://i387.photobucket.com/albums/oo318/Natalie12/l_fdc68832ffb66e703abbaa4828096af0.jpg


----------



## 1fish2fish

I have two other pets besides my fish.

My dog Bella. She's a 3 year old boxer mix. She is my baby.. and my favorite and she always will be.









My kitty Malo. He is 2years old. I rescued him from being drowned with his litter mates.


----------



## DefyingGravity

I have 4 Siamese Cats 

Alyssia:








(She is NOT underweight. She is naturally skinny, and eats like a pig. It's just from her breeding, and she is getting on in years now) She is a seal point

Cody:








He is the daddy of the next two cats (looks exactly like Nikiya) Sadly the mum passed away  Cody is a chocolate point..

Nikiya:








She was from Ellie (who died) and Cody's first litter. She was the last one left, so we kept her. She is also a chocolate point

Remi








My little miracle. We got Cody desexed, he came inside, and Ellie got pregnant, and we ended up with this beautiful boy  He might look cute and innocent, but he is by far the naughtiest of them all! He is also a chocolate point


----------



## Midnightwolf6

This is my Halo :] He's a small cat and love of my life haha he loves watching my fish and trying to pounce at them thru the glass 



















This is Morris, he tends to do his own thing. Not as social as Halo, but they were littermates and have NEVER been seperated. We rescued them in Japan.




























And this is our fat chocolate lab, Cubby. We rescued him when he was two, he's now 8 years old. 




















and my grandparents are visiting right now, so i figured I add a pic of the little white fluff ball. He's a maltese named Sampson, but we call him sammy or ***** :]










sorry for SO many pictures haha i love my animals tho :]


----------



## Krys

Claude (ADF, he's in Comet's tank now, don't worry. lol)









Otto (Common Goldfish)









Hassan (baby Common Snapping Turtle)









Spice (Calico-Tuxedo-Tiger American Shorthair Cat)









Oreo (Black-with-a-white-dot-on-neck Burmese American Shorthair mix Cat)









Cleo (Half Syrian half Teddy Bear Hamster)


----------



## dramaqueen

Cute pics!!


----------



## veganchick

No pics, but besides my fishies I have 2 dogs(flat coated retreiver, mutt) and a cat (idk what kind... Cute grey and chubby?) All of my animals are recues, and they are all my babies! lol


----------



## Jill0

I love this thread and I love pets 

My husband and I have 7 dogs (5 shih-tzu, a collie, and a lab x chow), 2 cats, 4 dwarf goats, 20+ miniature horses, and 1 riding horse (and 10 aquariums). I think that's "it" LOL! 

Here are some of our fur babies!

Watson:










Wilson:






 

Kelsey:






 

Paisley:






 

Keeper:






 

George:






 

Destiny (a/k/a Ericas Echos of My Destiny -- National Champion, one of our stallions):






 

DunIT (a/k/a Ericas Gone and DunIT, National Top 10, and our other stallion)






 

Sweetie with Piper:






 

Hope:






 

Bacardi (my favorite horse, a mini show gelding):






 

Trooper:






 

Rocket (14.3hh Morgan cross gelding):


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

Wow, you have a lot of animals.lol I love your miniature horses!! They're all so gorgeous.


----------



## Cawwwly

I have a puppy, she's a siberian husky and is a year and three months old  She is soooo entertaining and just loves to run around! Her name is Kenai (key-nai). She is named after a peninsula in Alaska if you were wondering why that was her name. We used to have another siberian husky and her name was Juneau, so we were continuing with the Alaska names 

Here are some pictures:
View attachment 7396


this is her on the trampoline, where she likes to sleep sometimes when she is outside:
View attachment 7397


eating some food; she tends to move her bowls around:
View attachment 7398


swimming:
View attachment 7399


these two are me and her on a walk:
View attachment 7400


View attachment 7401


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

She's adorable! We used to have a Siberian husky female named Sheba when I was growing up. I LOVE huskies. I'm going to get one when I move out. My mom can't stand big dogs and I can't stand small dogs.lol


----------



## dramaqueen

She's beautiful!


----------



## JamieTron

Wow everyone has such interesting pets!

here are mine 

Ripley my pure bred pug...my first very own doggie, this was at 8 weeks old

View attachment 7404


Ripley older  around 6 or 7 months. He's now almost a year old

View attachment 7405


Horatio my 7 moth old tabby. His ear is like that because he had a hematoma and it needed surgery, it'll never go back the same. I found him outside...he was only around 4 weeks old ;-)

View attachment 7406


Daisy my 2 year old kitty....she likes to suck my hair lol :lol:

View attachment 7407


Nibbler my 3 year old beige chinchilla  

View attachment 7409


----------



## Zenandra

Ooo love this thread! My Turn!

Amber - 5 year old percheron/thoroughbred mare










































Liberty - 19 year old percheron/thoroughbred gelding


















Shadow - 1 year old golden retriever

































Pepper - 15 year old cocker/springer spaniel

















Chaos - 8 week old kitten (hes my boyfriends  )


----------



## CodeRed

I love Huskies too, used to have one named Keno  Had to give the giant monster away, but I've always loved Huskies since. I would get one when I move out, but I hear they're dogs that need A LOT of exercise, and I don't think I'd be able to give that xD I plan on being a VERY busy person when I grow up, and live in a smallish house. Oh, yeah. I'm alll planned out


----------



## JamieTron

oh my gosh all you horse owners are so lucky! That's what I am rewarding myself with someday when I finish my schooling lol...someday....*sigh* 4 uni years down..4 more to go...gah


----------



## Cawwwly

CodeRed said:


> I love Huskies too, used to have one named Keno  Had to give the giant monster away, but I've always loved Huskies since. I would get one when I move out, but I hear they're dogs that need A LOT of exercise, and I don't think I'd be able to give that xD I plan on being a VERY busy person when I grow up, and live in a smallish house. Oh, yeah. I'm alll planned out


yeah, my mom actually goes for runs with Kenai for at minimum 5-6 miles per day. oh but the most she's done is 9 miles. Haha. They also need attention like 65% of the day.


----------



## dr2b

Wow everybody has such adorable animals. I've been told that horses are very addictive. My friend has at least 4 that I can think of...


----------



## Jupiter

Smokey seems to have really missed me. he's being very cheeky and climbing all over the desk and one my laptop, as you can see. xD


----------



## HopeInHeart

Wow Zen those are beautiful horses! And jumping bareback--sweet! I just learned to canter bareback this past summer.

err....my bad....  You're in a saddle, but with your arms out straight. Still awesome!


----------



## Elaina

Jupiter said:


> Smokey seems to have really missed me. he's being very cheeky and climbing all over the desk and one my laptop, as you can see. xD


 Aww! Too freaking cute!!


----------



## Rocket

I have 2 Boxers (Kaizer & Ozzie), 2 Rats (Chilli & Cracker) and 2 Oscars (Bubble & Benny)..............


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

Wow, those fish are HUGE.lol


----------



## llonka

ok i have to post my kitties!!!!

Here's Penny Kat, we adopted her from our local shelter. found out she had tapeworm and ringworm when we got her home, but she's all better now. 

And here's my Harley Dave, he's at my mom and dad's. wish i could bring him home, but he's taken to my mom. 


Wish i had pictures of all the animals at my mom's. they have an english bulldog named molly, and madison a shih tzu and three other cats, cleo, chloe and sam


----------



## dramaqueen

I have a friend that has a boxer. He is very friendly, loves attention and is always trying to get someone to play tug of war with him. lol


----------



## Rocket

Haha... the Oscars are rather large, but if they saw little Rocket they'd probably lay down and play dead!!!!!:roll:.

Boxers are AMAZING dogs......but I'm biased :-D.!!!!


----------



## Jupiter

Haha, thanks. 

Nice Oscars, Rocket!


----------



## Hopeful

I have three ferrets Rose, Stumpy,(Missing a foot and half his tail, yeah I know Im so creative!) and Prim. I dont have their pics on this comp :C but here are their colors in order black roan mitt, sable point, and albino.

I also have two horses Payden AKA "IMA Golden Goddess" Registered paint mare I didnt name her I swear.








(Please excuse how skinny she is. She was bought at 6m pregnant and very very skinny its been 7m since she had the foal and she is just now looking healthy.)
and her knew stud colt Loki who will be registered sometime in the future!







This pic was taken the day he was born so cute!


----------



## Hopeful

I have three ferrets which I dont have pictures of them on this computer. Their names and colors are Rose(Black Roan Mitt), Stumpy(Sable point with missing foot and half tail), and Prim (Albino with extra set of ribs )

I also have a Registered paint nicknamed Payden she was very very skinny and pregnant when I bought her. She is now healthy though I dont have any recent pics so please excuse her condition.









Loki is Payden buckskin tobiano stud colt he is a major pain in the butt.


----------



## dramaqueen

Beautiful horses!!


----------



## FireKidomaru

i dont have any pics. of my other pets but i have a dwarf bunny named Onyx and a tabby cat named Aspen


----------



## sstacy19

I have a richardson Ground squirrell named George, he runs my house. 5 horses who's pics would not upload for some reason..they are Donnie a 9 year old oldenburg gelding, Royal a 9 year old chesnut thoroughbred gelding...the rest a rare: Jasmine a 7 year old palomino tb mare, Evergold a 4 year old buckskin tb and trigger or golden cloud a3 year old palomino tb..
my friends say that I am going from being the crazy colored thoroughbred person to the crazy colored fish person! Oh I also have 4 fantail guppies for my stepdaughter...

here is a link to a video of George: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFXIlYoxLLM


----------



## doggyhog

Eeee he's SO cute!!!!!


----------



## sstacy19

well it wouldn't let me edit again...so I made the pic or Royal smaller..he was only 2 in tohis photo but it was the only one I could make small enough...
here it is:


----------



## Jupiter

George is so cute! How did you get to own a ground squirrel?


----------



## Kitch3ntools

heres my fur child Zoie
View attachment 8002


this is my cat that lives with my parents Kurtis. he was unable to move in with me when i moved out because i live so close to a main road and he wanders FAR so i was worried for his saftey
View attachment 8003


These are my moms dogs (my sisters lol) Pepper is the brown and white Shih Tzu and Chloe is the black and white Lhasa Apso
View attachment 8004


everyone has such beautiful animals


----------



## sstacy19

I bought George at a petstore..he totally rocks, except when he wakes me up at 6 am by climbing and eating my 7 foot tall palm tree..sigh..


----------



## Min

I have 4 cats (gene, zaius, lexi & grundy) an English mastiff Bella & Ralphy our basset hound.


----------



## Betta Slave

4 Guinea pigs- Ivan (Who is really a skinny pig.)









Cookie









Cookie's piglets, Rex and Muffin (Rex is the white one with the black and orange head.)









Marley, My bearded dragon, and then my baby Oscar, L.F.

















My 2 dogs, My Shih-tzu, Jeffrey, and my maltese Nugget, who i don't have a pic of. I also don't have pics for some other pets as well.


----------



## Jupiter

Lol! I've never heard of them being sold in petstores, unless they're exotic pets or something...maybe they're not legal where I live.


----------



## Betta Slave

Skinny pigs? I really don't know if theyre considered "exotic" but I think they might. I don't know why your place doesn't have them... They're legal, i believe, pretty much to anywhere that will sell them (if that makes sense, lol).They wouldn't survive long, anyway. (sorry if you werent talking to me or something, I haven't read the whole thread on the page before this... hehe.)


----------



## sstacy19

i think that Jupiter was talking about my ground squirrell..:lol: Yes it is an exotic store..called all creatures great and small.


----------



## Absltsweets

Sorry...see post below =)


----------



## Absltsweets

On the left we have Starla (3.5 years old) is a total diva with lots of attitude, but we love her still


Linus is appx 6 months and a total lover. The vet says his color (smoke or black tabby) is uncommon. We adore him.


I love black cats!!


----------



## Betta Slave

Ooops lol sorry sstacy19 and Jupiter... I wasn't paying attention to the posts, lol. ooh, a ground squirrell? Cool! Must be a cool pet to take care of.


----------



## Jupiter

Yeah sorry, I was talking to sstacy19. I have seen skinny pigs before. Your baby oscar is so cute!

I love your cats Absitsweets! I love the name Linus, and his colour is so cool.


----------



## dramaqueen

I used to have a hamster named Linus.


----------



## Absltsweets

thanks jupiter! Betta Slave - Ivan is adorable!!!


----------



## Betta Slave

Oh, thank you  he has such a quirky personality. Glad you don't find him "scary", my friends and family are kind of scared of him because he's an albino. you're pretty much the 1st person who ISNT scared of him


----------



## Absltsweets

aww, they r scared of him? I am personally a little scared of anything with 4 legs that is smaller than a cat (bad gerbil experience as a kid, lol) But Ivan is far from scary.


----------



## dramaqueen

I can't believe someone would be afraid of a fish.


----------



## Tragedy

I have 3 dwarf hamsters,  I've had many other hamsters and gerbils before, but these 3 are the only ones still alive and kicking. Cujo and Rei are 1 1/2, Maxx is 1.

Cujo;









Rei;









Maxx;


----------



## Absltsweets

aw


----------



## Betta Slave

Aww! I love dwarf hammies, I used to keep a whole family of them. They're so cute!


----------



## Tragedy

Thanks guys, lol. Hamsters were my first obsession  I custom build all of their cages when I can xD


----------



## Avoftw

first one: rat terrier (her name is rainbow, named her when i was 4)
second one: schnouzier (my dad named him thunder because it kinda went with rainbow haha)


----------



## BettaJD LGS88

*haha*

these are my other pets.
i am no longera betta holer but RIP my two bettas. loved em.
and i have a jack dempsey fish cichlid.
and recently a jewel cichlid. 
check em out yo
http://www.youtube.com/user/LGSKnicks88
i dont got a pic of my dempsey on this comp neither my 1st betta.....
so go to my youtube channel.... i have videos of all of my fish including videos of my cichlids eating crickets... a friend hand feeding it.
in a week or two imma have it eating live feeder fish- goldfish.
no offense to goldfish lovers.
subscriebe to me.
i wish i had bettas again lookin at evey1s pic.
i know i haevnt been on this forum in some time but  w/e
illl be on occasionally.
pm me in youtube .
i encourage very one of you not to abondon bettas.... but to get a jack dempsey cichlid. or at least a jewel.
its not that expensive anyway.
jack need bigger tank if u got $$$
but a jewel you can get wit $11 for 10 gallon tank.
$14 for filter.
$12 for heater.
$10 for food for a whole year 
$10 filter catridges for 3 years.
you can find them at wallmart.
i got 3 snails with my jewel  they are prety cool.
$6 for 3 snails.
they dont even need food , they find food. but algea crips $6 for a whole years worth.
$63 for a fun jewel cichlid. 3 snails and supplies for a whole year. ajck dempsey just add another $25 for the bigger tank.
PS. snails are so cool when they eat.
and whenever they need air their motuh comes out of their mouthsadn gets air. mine has done it.
apple snails, mystery snails.
but very important is YOU NEED A HEATER AN FILTER.
snails can be dirty.
the jewel can pooop.
(it all has to go somewhere)
they are warm climate fish (South African)
peace.
subscribe on youtube PLEASE.


----------



## BettaJD LGS88

dramaqueen said:


> I can't believe someone would be afraid of a fish.


haha its possible.
 my jack dempsey for example. can swallow somethign uhm your finger.and it wont let go.
this a vid of my fish gettn hand fed.
my friend mocked it cauz at first the fish was scared but at teh end he says "it bit me" LOL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaGfcaauUSo


----------



## dramaqueen

View attachment 8391
My cat Tabby. I had her 20 years ago but thought I'd share her pic.


----------



## vaygirl

Oh my gosh, George! That video is so cute. I thought my basset was good at 'Gimme, gimme, gimme, gimme!' but George wins. That's SO cute.


----------



## cbirk

Well besides all my Fish, My GF and I have 4 fire belly toads (+ 2 tadpoles), 2 cats named Rusty, and Kira.. A cute little Corgy Dog named Harley Quinn, and 4 Ferrets, Zoey,Zeeza,Xander, and Jazz


----------



## RedBetta

This is gonna be fun
I own 5 betta fish
2 Horses
1 Pit bull
2 boa constrictors
2 Dumpy frogs
1 Hamster
2 rats
1 rose haired tarantula
and 1 bearded dragon.

This does not include my moms 2 australian shepherds
her chihuahua brussels griffon mix 
and our 3 cats :]


----------



## CodeRed

I don't know if it counts yet... but I might be getting my second snake this weekend  Two is IT, though. They're like bettas, where you always want more, but they live significantly longer, are more expensive, and they're harder to house than bettas  By having two, it's easier for me, since I can hold either one or the other at ALL times ;D
I'm probably going Sunday, unless the roads are bad. I'm pretty excited. I'll post pics if I do get one x3


----------



## Jupiter

Wow, luck you!  Are you getting another corn snake? Or something different?


----------



## CodeRed

Either another corn snake, or a Mexican Black King Snake. I LOVE the look of those. x3 I'm soo excited that it's ridiculous. However, I'm trying to figure out just where I'm going to put the new one when I get him xD It should go into quarantine for a month or so before moving it to my room, and since I don't know what size I'm going for yet, I don't know what tank to set up ^-^ But these are problems I can deal with, because I'm just so dang excited xDD
Sorry for the rambling :3


----------



## dramaqueen

I was wondering how much longer it would be before we heard you were getting another snake.


----------



## CodeRed

x33
I can't help it.
I luffs them ;D
Just like I love my bettas. 
And my kitties.
And my dog.
...
I'm pretty sure I'm going to work with animals when I graduate x3


----------



## n1zjd

Heres poor old 'Bear', he got neutered today. 









Ill try to get a picture of my cat 'cat' up sometime soon as well.


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu

I work in animal rescue, and I have 15 rescue dogs. 6 dachshunds, 1 beagle, 2 beagle mixes, 2 shih tzu's, 1 shih tzu mix, 1 chihuahua mix, 1 whippet mix, and 1 dalmation mix.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

Every ones animals are sooo cute! I love the neutering photo!haha He already looks de-maned.hahaha


----------



## doggyhog

TeenyTinyTofu said:


> I work in animal rescue, and I have 15 rescue dogs. 6 dachshunds, 1 beagle, 2 beagle mixes, 2 shih tzu's, 1 shih tzu mix, 1 chihuahua mix, 1 whippet mix, and 1 dalmation mix.


:O That's awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen

Cute pic!!


----------



## SchwimmyTheBetta

Well I'm just going to post pictures of my horse on here because my other animals pictures are on the other laptop. Ha. SO here is my horse Macadoo (Mac). Sorry that the pictures might be kinda large..haha.


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice horse.


----------



## kpullen89

My other pets:

Rat Terrier - Onyx
Cat - Pawly

Pets I WISH I had:
HORSE - I'm a huge horse person
Ball Python
Guinea Pig
Parrots
Salt Water Aquarium FULL of cool fish - One day!

By the way, I'm going out to get a new betta to replace the one I just lost..I'm gonna name him Valentine! Ha


----------



## CodeRed

Here we go! Got him/her today  Gunna call it a him, simply because it's a gut feeling. No name yet, but it's a crimson corn snake. And it's the first snake to actually hate me XD He's tail rattled multiple times, which is when they try to make you think they're a rattle snake... silly boy, I bought a corn snake, not a rattler!

I love him, even if he's giving me a headache already x3


----------



## Jupiter

He is SOOOO cute! Congrats.


----------



## dramaqueen

He's pretty! I like the color pattern on him. Name him Rattler. lol


----------



## CodeRed

xD Rattler's a good name! I think we're going to go with Spitz, though, for Spitfire. He's so crazy... whenever I blinked, he flinched. x3 I love him.

Aha. Here I am, using the glove. I don't want to get bit! Besides, it seems to calm them down x33


----------



## doggyhog

Eee! You got another!! He's SO cute.....


----------



## dramaqueen

I like Spitfire! He'll probably calm down once he realizes no one's going to hurt him and he gets used to his new home. He sounds like he has quite a personality.


----------



## CodeRed

He is rather adorable, isn't he? He's my favorite morph, so I almost squealed when I saw him at the expo. 

I sure do hope he settles down... I'd love to be able to hold him without being scared he's going to take off every time I blink xDD I think he'll start liking me a bit more when he realizes I=food.


----------



## dramaqueen

lol! Yeah, when he learns where the food comes from, he'll warm up to you.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

He's so cute Codered! I love Spitfire for a name, it fits him. Is he a baby?


----------



## CodeRed

It's been guesstimated that he's at most a year old, and at least about 8 months. I'd say he's probably about 11 months. I may be waayyy off, though. The seller actually had the nerve to tell me he's two months old. Two months! Yeash, some people. Most breeders don't even have eggs hatching in December...


----------



## FancyFins

Besides my... 6 bettas? hehe and two on the way. I have...
2 horses, one Paint one Quarter horse
2 dogs, one lhasa apso one english setter
2 chickens
1 cat


----------



## FuulieQ

You have HORSES?! No fair!! :c


----------



## xgoingdownx

1 Betta- Admiral Finns
1 dog- Pearl [she's a mutt- saved by my Gramps about 10 years ago] 
6 cats- Tiger, John, Paul, George, Ringo, Pete and a girl that hasn't been named yet. [John, Paul, George and Ringo were all in the same litter- John and Paul are girls, and Paul had 4 kittens, two went missing so all we have left are Pete and the little girl]
and a pond full of fish [a mix between goldfish and possibly some catfish...] I think my dad threw them in there a few years ago..


----------



## xtina127

DefyingGravity said:


> I have 4 Siamese Cats
> 
> Alyssia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (She is NOT underweight. She is naturally skinny, and eats like a pig. It's just from her breeding, and she is getting on in years now) She is a seal point
> 
> Cody:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is the daddy of the next two cats (looks exactly like Nikiya) Sadly the mum passed away  Cody is a chocolate point..
> 
> Nikiya:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was from Ellie (who died) and Cody's first litter. She was the last one left, so we kept her. She is also a chocolate point
> 
> Remi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little miracle. We got Cody desexed, he came inside, and Ellie got pregnant, and we ended up with this beautiful boy  He might look cute and innocent, but he is by far the naughtiest of them all! He is also a chocolate point


 Sophia siamese mix


----------

